# Want to see video of a bullet coming out of a gun at 73k frames per second?



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 18, 2015)

Pretty nifty, wish I had a better understanding of what I am seeing in regards to the physics -

(From Myth Busters)


----------



## radio-chaser (Aug 19, 2015)

Or, bullet impacts at 1 million frames per second!


----------



## radio-chaser (Aug 19, 2015)

I was impressed by the bullets destruction as they impacted the metal plates.  The timing required to have two bullets (or lead bb ) to be in the same place at the same time was impressive to me.


----------



## Tbone (Aug 20, 2015)

radio-chaser said:


> Or, bullet impacts at 1 million frames per second!


It really baffles me how the entrance "wound" in the target looks like it should be the exit. The metal goes outward which just seems to defy physics? Is the bullet pushing aside the metal as it enters it? I would have thought that a projectile going through something would leave an indentation.


----------



## x SF med (Aug 20, 2015)

Tbone said:


> It really baffles me how the entrance "wound" in the target looks like it should be the exit. The metal goes outward which just seems to defy physics? Is the bullet pushing aside the metal as it enters it? I would have thought that a projectile going through something would leave an indentation.



What you are seeing is a semi-frangible, banana peel jacket on a soft core bullet against a hardened steel (possibly A-500) plate.  Light armor would be devastated by the round and the organic material behind the light/soft armor would be turned into hamburger.  It'll do the same against calcified organic structures.


----------



## Tbone (Aug 20, 2015)

x SF med said:


> What you are seeing is a semi-frangible, banana peel jacket on a soft core bullet against a hardened steel (possibly A-500) plate.  Light armor would be devastated by the round and the organic material behind the light/soft armor would be turned into hamburger.  It'll do the same against calcified organic structures.


Thanks for the enlightenment


----------



## Rapid (Aug 20, 2015)

Reminder to self: don't get shot. :die:


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Aug 20, 2015)

What is impressive, is the demonstration of soft tissue damage. From the point of impact, and through the exit of the round, surrounding soft tissue takes one hell of a lot of trauma. While not noticed in these frames, is the secondary effect of high velocity rounds that create a vacuum within the wound. This vacuum from the high velocity rounds can cause uniform clothing and other debris being sucked into the wound exit. Pretty impressive photogophary. I liked seeing the ball rounds impacting the foreward moving rounds. That had to be hard to produce.


----------



## Etype (Aug 21, 2015)

There's a theory that the lead core of high velocity rounds is actually liquid during flight due to he super heating from the rotation and velocity- this seems to illustrate that.

That's why solid copper bullets are thought to have a greater potential for accuracy.


----------

